# не могу найти Анжелиса Концертный этюд на тему Пьяццоллы



## ivan_zayichko (30 Май 2012)

срочно, пожалуйста!

[email protected]


----------



## ivan_zayichko (31 Май 2012)

http://vk.com/video17936729_138813873?noiphone


----------



## Wo1f (14 Июл 2012)

Я тоже ищу эти ноты , если у кого есть , скинте и мне плиз 
[email protected]


----------



## bombastic (14 Июл 2012)

у анжелиса нету такого произведения. я узнавал. есть токката - посвящение пиаццолле


----------



## nikolia (16 Июл 2012)

у кого нибудь есть ноты посвящение пако скиньте пожалуйсто ны мыло [email protected]


----------



## alexem (16 Июл 2012)

Концертный этюд на тему Пьяццоллы или, как еще называют эту пьесу- Воспоминание о вечной любви, лежит в V.I.P. разделе на форуме.


----------



## Bondarenko (26 Апр 2013)

Этюд


Посвящение Паку

Был бы сильно благодарен за ноты Токкаты в варианте для двоих! [email protected]


----------

